# Florida Gars ?



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

Anyone ever own these? If so what are they like, temperment, eating habits, tank size, temp. etc. Thanks for the info. I am thinking of getting one. Oh also a stupid question, can they live with piranha?????


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

try asking Polypterus as the pics of gars in the non-piranha POTM competition were his, and as far as I know they are breeding, they are longnosed gars,t he is pretty knowledgable about fish, and is likely to have the answers you are looking for.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.aquariacentral.com/species/db.c...=Perform+Search

http://www.aquadex.info/fish/Lepisosteus_p...latyrhincus.cfm

I hear that gars in general are quite placid towards any fish they can't swallow, in fact alot of people have said they're total "pussycats".

But then of course, so are redbellies, so I imagine they would do fine with strictly redbelly piranhas.

You do notice their maximum size? That is over 4 feet. You plan on getting an adequate tank for a massive fish like that, when your cute lil 3"-12" juvie grows up?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

_Lepisosteus platyrhincus _
heres a handy link


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Flordia Gars are very docile fish,
anything they can not eat is fine to keep with them,

You can easially keep them in a 75 or larger tank,

They will eat your normal Golfish feeders but I would
suggest training them to accept Frozen silversides, or smelt,
Goldfish tend to be very poor in nutrients, minnows from your 
local bait shop are probley the best food to suppliment aside from
frozen foods, this diet works very well with all gar

Temp is not really a factor in keeping these fish,
they can easially survive room temp even with high fluctuation,

yes they probly could live with Piranaha, but as a very calm fish 
I would really suggest keeping them in a species tank, or with other 
calm Daylight fishes, do not keep them with Pl*co as they will
suck on the fish Lamprey like and do much damage,

Please Pm me if you have any questions regarding these fish 
I will be happy to help you out, I have kept most species and have much
experience in keeping them, both in a tank or pond

(actually no my Longnoses are not yet at breeding age, that will be a good
10 years, I will though tell you all immeadiatly when my babys reach maturity and
Breed, I got many new pics too I will share with you all soon)


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Sorry just read this about Flordia gar

"This aggressive freshwater fish is best suited for a "Rambo" style tank. L. platyrhincus should be kept separate from other platyrhincus. It can be highly aggressive towards its own kind ."

HA HA HA HA





























about to pee my pant laughing, this is such B.S.

gar are naturally gregarious and are quite social, none ever show aggressive
behavior toward each other not even during breeding which is usually communal,
aggressive







yeah and neon tetras are little killers.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

great info


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Flordia Gars are very docile fish,
> anything they can not eat is fine to keep with them,
> 
> You can easially keep them in a 75 or larger tank,
> ...


 the pleco will latch on and suck it? damn plecs thats weird and i cant see anything with teeth like that being so docile and gettinbg so big whoa


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Most Dog and cat breeds have nasty looking mean teeth and are really
calm and not aggresive at all, teeth alone are never really a good indication
of demeanor,

Gar are Pussycats even at six foot, harmless critters,
Though I would not stick my hand in an Allagator gars mouth
then that is common sense


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Most Dog and cat breeds have nasty looking mean teeth and are really
> calm and not aggresive at all, teeth alone are never really a good indication
> of demeanor,
> 
> ...


 good point i get u but cats and dogs are domesticated a fish is not but theyre really that calm u can wash ur tank move decor even have other fish in ther eand nothing ? starnge most fish or animlas in general with teeth like that means they are predatory and at least i would think somewhat aggresive


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very nice are gars related to pikes ? Or am I thinking of the wrong fish.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Polypterus just wrote a great post about gars and is inviting questions in it here


----------

